# Feeding maggots to litoria fallax



## Sean_Mooloolaba (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello. I have been feeding maggots to my litoria fallax. I noticed that the next day the frog passed the dead maggot whole, seemingly undigested. It seemed quite a painful process. Is this normal?


----------

